# Can't seem to find what I'm looking for



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I've seen people at the local rodeos haul their horses in those gooseneck cattle trailers with the tarp roof. They might have 8ish horses in there. My question is how are the horses divided and how do they fit in there? Most of those trailers seem to have one or two box stall dividers and no slant dividers. So how do people haul with them? Asking for a friend, I don't really want that type of trailer. Does anyone know what I'm talking about? I'm having a hard time describing what I'm meaning.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

A pipe trailer?

You just tie them slant next to each other. If you are only hauling two you can leave them loose between the dividers. (Or three, both our pipes have two dividers.) Or, if you are hauling cattle you can separate them. Today, we tied three horses in front and behind the second divider had a motorcycle tied. Lol


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

So they don't squash each other when tied slanted?


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

No, they do fine. I actually think they ride better in stock trailers than in the other trailers.


----------

